

Chief: Data on stolen police laptop safe because laptop needs power cord - route3
http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20110504-NEWS-110509918

======
jfm3
Another instance of "Anyone can create a security system that they themselves
cannot defeat."

------
route3
Here's to hoping that an OEM or software/solutions provider implemented some
sort of local disk encryption before deploying to the field.

------
dylancm
Well, at least the data is safe... I know I always keep my power cord and
laptop separate for this very reason...*

*Sarcasm

------
JoeAltmaier
Sounds like a small town. Probably the Chief is right - nobody there is going
to go buy an obsolete power supply for an obsolete stolen laptop.

~~~
rkon
If they broke into a _police cruiser_ to steal such an old laptop, there's a
good chance they were after the data rather than the hardware.

I don't think the risk vs. reward would justify that crime for your average
thief.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Question: Why is the power cord so important? Can one not be made with cheap
materials? I was waiting for a punch line but it didn't come.

~~~
noelchurchill
The only power cord you might need is for your electric screwdriver to open op
the laptop, remove the hard drive, and plug it in to another computer.

------
joshmlewis
I just don't know what to say to that except I kind of smiled and shook my
head. Words can't express people sometimes.

------
ChrisArchitect
would love to find out if in fact there is some encryption layer on this
thing, cause if not, that opens a whole other scandalous can of worms

------
pdenya
you can buy laptop charges that fit almost any laptop for $60 at walmart (i
have one). If the thief realizes that the police records may be worth money
i'm sure it would be no trouble at all to pick up a charger.

Hopefully the laptop has a few more layers of security built in.

